# Ok Peeps Need Advice-



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

So, I’ve been chatting with this guy for almost 2 weeks- we had planned to meet last weekend, but his mom was in a horrible car accident. We continue chatting, and I tell him I have time this week and so does he.
We’ve talked on the phone as well and the convo really flows, but I want to meet so I see if we mesh in person.

So Monday night he says, how was your day? I replied- chilled took a nap it was rainy and cold out. 
He says you took a nap at work?
I’m off this week I gently remind him ( I don’t get mad cause I’m sure he forgot) anywoo, he quickly says dang I couldn’t met you today!
I mention getting together today, which he agrees too but texts me that he has movers coming over 8-12. So he texts good morning and says they were in and out! This was at 8:36 am. In my mind, I thought he should ask to meet. Nope nothing 
So I go and do my thing. He texts at 11 what are you up to? Getting a pedicure- nice he says as he ran errands. So I ask one more time- want to meet at 1? I know it’s last minute but thought I try.
He replied- it’s last minute and I am cooking bbq chicken and it don’t be done till 12:30. Not sure if I should be aggravated but I am. 
So I tell him no worries 
Is this dude flaky? 
I thought men would move mountains to meet so that they make sure you don’t get away?
He was full force until today.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Yeah he sounds flaky as hell.
Have you ever face-timed this guy,are you sure he even exists.
Any man that prefers to cook chicken rather than meet up with a woman sounds off to me.
And in the ten days or so that you know him he moved and his mom was badly hurt.
The term catfishing springs to mind.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

A few possibilities.

1. He's flaky

2. He's in a relationship and trying to be sneaky

3. (If you met him on an online site) He's not exactly who he has portrayed himself to be in his profile

4. He's actually in prison

5. His real name is Dexter Morgan and he can't do last minute because he needs time to setup the kill room

Most likely one of the first three.


----------



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

Should I block his number? I’ve talked to him on the phone.
He may not be real- says he works from home for one of our universities.
I’m gettung scared now lol
What is cat fishing?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

His move Mountains Mojo came to a halt, it seems..

Hmmm?

Likely, another, maybe a former very small furry mound came back into view, into contention.

Sounds like he is stringing you on. 
He, waiting on some other she.

If she falls through, you will be pulled from the cool, not yet icy water.

He is certainly not roping you in. 

If he has no solid explanation, your flaky crust notion is likely true. 
His odorous peecan pie is rife with dandy-ruff.

His notion, is actually a real shun.

Shake him off your docket.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Sue4473 said:


> Should I block his number? I’ve talked to him on the phone.
> He may not be real- says he works from home for one of our universities.
> I’m gettung scared now lol
> What is cat fishing?


I would say leave it alone. Let him contact you and request a meet. But don't get involved in endless virtual chit chat if your looking for a real relationship and not a pen pal. Obviously always meet someone you met online in a public place the first couple of times. 

Catfishing is when a person meets people online fakes their persona to be very appealing to the target to get them to develop feelings for them and ghosts them or just strings them along as long as possible.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Lose his number. If someone from OLD doesn't want to meet after a handful of chats it's time to move on.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Yeah sounds shady as hell. It's time to Heisman this dude. 

It's been my experience that only people who have something to hide avoid meeting in person.


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

This sounds like nothing more than the two of you playing head-games, so stop playing them. He said the movers were gone and was waiting for YOU to say "ok, let's meet". For whatever reason you didn't want to say that thinking that HE should, so you said nothing in return, went and did your thing. He interpreted that as you not caring enough to say "what time would you like to meet", so went and started his BBQ.

If you like the guy, take the initiative and say "I want to meet you in five minutes" or whatever it is. Set a day and time specific. Then YOU go as agreed to. If he doesn't show up, THEN you have a reason to walk away.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

It sounds to me like he's getting cold feet about meeting in person. How long have you guys been chatting? How invested are you at this point? Is there a really good connection that would make you see past the way he's being? If so, explain to him that you really think it's best to meet in person so you guys know whether or not you jive. If you don't have a lot invested, and it really doesn't matter one way or the other, I would message him a short but nice message saying something like: "Hey Jack, I get the feeling that you're really not interested in meeting in person. This doesn't work for me, but I wish you the best of luck in finding Miss. Right!"

Speaking from someone who's done enough online dating, he sounds like a flake, and I would tuck and run.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

BigToe said:


> This sounds like nothing more than the two of you playing head-games, so stop playing them. He said the movers were gone and was waiting for YOU to say "ok, let's meet". For whatever reason you didn't want to say that thinking that HE should, so you said nothing in return, went and did your thing. He interpreted that as you not caring enough to say "what time would you like to meet", so went and started his BBQ.
> 
> If you like the guy, take the initiative and say "I want to meet you in five minutes" or whatever it is. Set a day and time specific. Then YOU go as agreed to. If he doesn't show up, THEN you have a reason to walk away.


I completely disagree, Mr. Toe (toes...eww). LOL

The OP had told him she was off work this week. When they spoke the night before, she *suggested* they should meet up the following day and he agreed - but told her he was expecting movers to come anywhere between 8am and 12 noon the next morning, so they couldn't set an exact time for their meeting. The next morning, he TELLS her the movers had come and gone so it was up to him to take the lead since it was HE who couldn't commit to a time the night before. Instead the dumb-ass says absolutely _nothing_ about the plans they'd JUST made the night before. 

Then Mr. Dumb-ass reaches out again at 11am asking the OP what she's doing and she tells him she's having a pedicure. AGAIN, the OP directly asks him if he'd *like to meet* that afternoon at 1:00. How the hell more *direct* can she be with this troglodyte? She's the only one whose done anything to try to facilitate a meeting.

What does the dumb-ass do? He gives her some lame excuse about barbecuing chicken and how it won't be done before 12:30 so he's stuck at home until then. That was HIS opportunity to take the damned initiative for a change and tell her 1:00 wasn't good because of his all important barbecued chicken, but coffee or iced tea at 2:00 or 3:00 that afternoon would work wonderfully.

But did he _*do*_ that? 

No, he didn't. 

And that's likely due to one of 3 things: he's married and enjoying playing on the dating site without actually having to meet anyone, or he's a socially stunted troll who hasn't seen the sun since the Reagan free cheese giveaway back in the 80's, or he lives in his mother's basement and couldn't find a tee shirt that didn't have orange Cheese Doodle stains all over it.

None of the above options are acceptable OP, so just lose this fool's number.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

@She'sStillGotIt, I love your posts. You're so blunt, and it makes me gasp and then smile!


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Sue4473 said:


> He replied- it’s last minute and I am cooking bbq chicken and it don’t be done till 12:30.


I read this and read it again...

That sounds like he jumped onto an opportunity to cook BBQ for you and that you should have planned to be there at 12:30. Did you stand him up?


----------



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

@She’sStillGotIt- I don’t like your answer, I love it!
Yes yes yes! I’ve blocked this tool’s number and before then he never texted anything after the BBQ reply. 
And no the food wasn’t for me- he cooked it for himself!


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Ursula said:


> @She'sStillGotIt, I love your posts. You're so blunt, and it makes me gasp and then smile!



I just gasp and gasp 
Imagine living in a world where people act like she’sstillgotit writes.
Might as well slash your wrists 
What would happen if she came across a decent and honest person?
Silly, that would NEVER happen!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Life happens, and is often complex. However, if meeting you is a priority, he will make it obvious that he is trying, and will suggest viable options to meet ASAP. If he does not, then he is either overwhelmed with present circumstances, or simply not sufficiently motivated to make the effort to move things along. What do you think it is?


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> I completely disagree, Mr. Toe (toes...eww). LOL


Ahhh, that's BIGtoe to you...Got it, GotIt? LOL :smile2:

0 :grin2:


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

inmyprime said:


> I just gasp and gasp
> Imagine living in a world where people act like she’sstillgotit writes.
> Might as well slash your wrists
> What would happen if she came across a decent and honest person?
> ...


 @She’sStillGotIt comes across as harsh sometimes,but really she has the heart of a little girl.
She keeps it in a jar on her desk!


----------



## Oceania (Jul 12, 2018)

Ursula said:


> @She'sStillGotIt, I love your posts. You're so blunt, and it makes me gasp and then smile!


 @She'sStillGotIt is just hilarious. More power to her I say:grin2:


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Andy1001 said:


> @She’sStillGotIt comes across as harsh sometimes,but really she has the heart of a little girl.
> She keeps it in a jar on her desk!


LOL at this comment. It was funny and true at the same time. Most of us that have been betrayed leave that innocent/child like heart in a jar to keep it from being broken to pieces all over again. Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me...:smile2:

I like the reference to the balls too, but they are not balls exactly; they are ovaries and they are made of steel...>

I like her blunt, tell it like it is attitude. It's honest and genuine, and she doesn't sugar coat a dang thing!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> I completely disagree, Mr. Toe (toes...eww). LOL
> 
> The OP had told him she was off work this week. When they spoke the night before, she *suggested* they should meet up the following day and he agreed - but told her he was expecting movers to come anywhere between 8am and 12 noon the next morning, so they couldn't set an exact time for their meeting. The next morning, he TELLS her the movers had come and gone so it was up to him to take the lead since it was HE who couldn't commit to a time the night before. Instead the dumb-ass says absolutely _nothing_ about the plans they'd JUST made the night before.
> 
> ...


Of course, there's a possible reason he might not have invited her for BBQ chicken at his place. There was only enough for his wife and him...


----------

